# Lawn Journal Best Practices



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Anyone have some best practices/advice before I start a journal? One immediate question is should I have separate journals for different areas/projects, or keep as a running log so everything's in one place?

What is most helpful for the community?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No rules, just do what is best for you. I like to keep it all in one place to make it easier to find it.


----------

